# Snow day!



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

ya right,i got rain.Your luckey


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

nope we maybe got 1/8 of an inch here but its freezing cold


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

maybe we shall see, im hoping so! lol


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

we got a 2hour delay so far in cental ohio. calling for more over night


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

geez ohio! send some up to ur neighbor in MI! hahah


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

yep i got one and im goin huntin! lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I' just not going..... parts of mn are closed though

One of my teachers is making the trek from mn to detroit to watch the vikes lose


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

yah i got a snow


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

09Admiral said:


> yep i got one and im goin huntin! lol


i just got in from huntin man it was cold
the temp was 15


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i dont have one but im out of school already been hunting all week


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Had 3 at the beginning of last week, 5 feet of snow in that span of time. Looks like I might possibly get another tomorrow.


----------



## kmoorman (Dec 13, 2010)

yessir. no school. gonna go freeze my butt off in the woods


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

possibly, but not because of snow, but because of the windchill advisory... -22


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

woooooooooooohoooooooooo! the wishful thinking worked! haha no school for me today!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a 2-hour delay. Can't skip because I have finals.

Jake


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

that sucks! we just started a new trimester right after Thanksgiving so i dont have fnals for a while! Hope they went good for ya


archerykid13 said:


> I got a 2-hour delay. Can't skip because I have finals.
> 
> Jake


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

up in central MN we got nothin but it was 25- windchill. and it was 5- by its self


----------



## acroboy12 (Mar 28, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> anyone else off tomorrow because of snow?


I have a whole other week off of school beacause Christmas break probly like evry one else in the world as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------

